# Boer Kids!! Poli's little beauties and 2 of Cosmo's



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Here are some accumulated pics from today. They are all so cute!!  

Liberty and Justified are bricks!! I think Liberty is going to show very well.  

The red one with a diaper on is Cosmo's doe Tangerine (we changed her name to go with her bros!).  She lives in the house now and we are trying to get her started on a bottle. It's not going very well, but I think she'll take to it once she gets hungry enough!

The traditional is Cosmo's buck Tavion.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I forgot to mention that Cosmo is NOT happy one bit!!! She has be crying all day wondering where her doeling went! I didn't think she'd even notice... now I think little Tangy was her favorite!!  Poor girl!


----------



## lacylou1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Did I miss something? Didn't Cosmo have another buckling?


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow! They are all absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Heather! 

Yep Cosmo did.  He just didn't feel like posing for the camera today!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Such beautiful kids your girls produce!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What cutie pies  Why is the doeling inside?


----------



## doecygoat (Jan 18, 2013)

Cute!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks!! 

She's a bottle baby!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

oh...I see....thought she was sick....glad she is not


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Yes, she is very healthy and lively. She is being very spoiled...


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Nice bunch of kids!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks GTAllen.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous! I love The paint buckling, I think he's going to be a nice boy like his sire! If you lived closer I'd have to go goat knapping lol 

I hope you find a home for the little doe, she sure is adorable. I'm sure Cosmo is very torn, but she has 2 babies to raise, and that will be a lot of work, she'll cope with time


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks Candice!!  We love that boy. He is super nice.  

Tangy went to her new home today. We put her in with the other goats yesterday and this morning, and Cosmo rejected her!! So I guess she doesn't miss her anymore!!

Tangy went to a wonderful home and is going to be a foundation doe for their Boers.


----------

